# BOSS vs BoSe



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think there is a thread on this but I can't find it. What are the advantages of one over the other?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I wont pretend I know a whole lot about BoSe--so I could be missing something but....I would think if you have time to feed your herd BOSS and let the selenium build up in their systems (and your does get it throughout pregnancy) then you would not need to use BoSe. 

I have heard one can overdose on BoSe so it concerns me re: using it--just because I have not yet. I am sure I would be comfortable w/it once I had used it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

BOSS-black oil sunflower seeds
BoSe-selenium vaccination

They aren't related. You can do selenium paste or the BoSe for the added selenium. I personally vaccinate with BoSe pre breeding and kidding. :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

While BOSS- Black oil sunflower seeds contains Selenium....it is used mainly as a preventative for a selenium deficiency. It can be beneficial for a goats health but does NOT work once a deficiency has set in. 

BoSe is used once a deficiency is already present or in environments that are extremely low in Selenium where a goat is likely to end up with a deficiency. For example... CA is a low Selenium state...any crops grown here will not contain an appropriate level of Selenium for a goat and even with added minerals and Sunflower seeds most goats will still need BoSe to maintain good overall health.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're also assuming that the BOSS contains the amount of selenium it can have. It's up to the individual farmer to decide if he is going to replace the minerals that are depleated out of his soil. Only BOSS grown in certain areas of the midwest even come close to containing the amount of selenium that it should.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Very good points :thumb: see I figured by feeding some BOSS everyday I was saving my herd from being deficient. To my knowledge no one has a problem w/deficiency. How would one know if older goats were deficient? 

Does anyone know the appropriate of BoSe to give related to weight? Also, if my goats ARE not deficient and we used BoSe, would that hurt them?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm........me and Burns are on the same page. I thought I was doing a great thing feeding my goats BOSS. I think I will re-think this. I have does who will kid in the next month or two. I guess I will decide what I think before that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

from my experience BOSS is just for coat and skin condition and has an added benefit of sometimes being helpful for selenium in the diet. But its not a selenium supplement in any way.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Stacey, under what conditions do you give BoSe? Is it like a monthly, yearly, or otherwise timed injection or do you give it as needed to any particular goat. I think I will keep the BOSS. They seem healthier with it. They all look really good! I must consider giving BoSe at some time since I know I live in a selenium poor area and they are not getting it in feed or forage.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive only recently started giving it but I do right before breeding and sometimes before kidding. Kids get it who seem a bit unthrifty. According to my vet I had some selenium issues this year with kids so if I can get up the nerve I will be giving it to the moms a month or so before kidding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

BoSe should be given generally 2x yearly. No more than that in my opinion. I do it before breeding and before kidding and we've never had issues. BOSS is fine to give with the injections...there really is not a significant difference in selenium changes feeding it vs. not feeding it. There's selenium in lots of feeds and supplements.

Here's some info. on selenium... http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#selenium
I also go by 1 cc per 40 lbs for BoSe.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, ya'll have helped a lot with reliable advise. I think I'm thinking that I will hold off the BoSe for now and reconsider when babies are closer. I will definitely continue BOSS in their daily diet. They DO look good and their hooves and coats are FINE looking.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hi5: Yeah...there's no reason to quit feeding the BOSS if they're doing well on it. :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I know a lot of people who prefer the BoSe. I just do not like poking these goats with needles more than I have to and prefer the Vitamin E/Selenium paste. It is easy to give and they like the taste of it. There is no stress involved with giving the paste.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate giving vaccines to my babies but accepted it as a necessary evil. but I do not give as many selenium shots now, after discovering that if I feed Horse Guard that contains an organic selenium that their body process about 40% better I have not had a problem but just to be safe I do still give my pregnant does the BoSe about 2 weeks before delivery (my area has to selenium in the soil at all)


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, if we do end up needing to give the BoSe we certainly will do so. I just don't want to have to poke these animals unless I have too. The risk of infection from it is there too.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I BoSe all of my breeding animals (cows and goats and horses). We are severly Selenium deficient here and I have seen several cases of white muscle disease (caused by sel. deficiency) in the past, it's a horrible thing to see and not all survive even with treatment so in my book it is worth the effort and slight discomfort.

I would ask your vet about his/her recommendations for your area, he/she should be able to tell you based on location and feed if it is needed or not.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My feed store has Selenium in a paste form. Is that any good?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats what I give mine the goat Selenium/Vit E paste. It has good levels of Selenium but is recommended to be dosed more often.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Great, Logan, I think that is what I'm going with then, the paste. I'm also switching to organics. I will eventually be applying for organic certification. That means I have to take care what and when I give.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Farmgirl675 said:


> I BoSe all of my breeding animals (cows and goats and horses). We are severly Selenium deficient here and I have seen several cases of white muscle disease (caused by sel. deficiency) in the past, it's a horrible thing to see and not all survive even with treatment so in my book it is worth the effort and slight discomfort.
> 
> I would ask your vet about his/her recommendations for your area, he/she should be able to tell you based on location and feed if it is needed or not.


 Our vet is not wanting to give out the BoSe to us easily. The white muscle disease is definitely a terrible thing worth preventing just by a simple shot of BoSe and is a necessary shot for some to use. So far we are not having any signs of it yet but are also using the Selinium/gel paste and free choice minerals in hopes to prevent this defficiency.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Some Ranch supply stores do not carry the Vitamin E/Selenium paste and it has to be ordered. We order ours. We buy the Kaeco Paste. It is very easy for me to give all the goats this gel. I do think that it needs to be given more often than the shot. So far we have treated the goats about every 4 months with the recommended dosage.


----------

